# Milking with Panty Hose



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Was awesome! :ROFL: We have gnats by the millions with all of the rain and I never could shave our nubian enough to keep the hairs out of the milk. (Dern rookies) Uhg! Disgusting. I filter it after milking but still...the thought of gnats and hair swimming in the milk before it gets filtered was really gross. So, I went from using my milk pail to a 1/2 gallon mason jar and put a brand new "knee high" panty hose on the top of the jar tonight. No bugs, no hair.  
I'm going to toss the knee high into the dishwasher and see how that turns out, because that could get a bit expensive to keep using a new one each time, but thought I'd share. I was so happy!
Oh ya, clean milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I never even thought of that!! Good one, Thank you!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe I am weird, but if I strain it, it doesn't bother me!! LOL! 

That is a cool idea though. I may keep that in mind for when I am doing this more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No Lawanda...you aren't wierd! I do the same, milk into a container and just put the lid on after, strain into a clean jar and stick it in the fridge, haven't found a hair yet.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

It's funny how certain things gross you out (filtering after vs not getting the gnats/hair in the milk in the first place)

I never bothered washing eggs before i ate them - if they looked clean, they were good enough (i do wash the ones i sell) but then someone on the poultry board was talking about which orifice they come out of, and what else comes out of the same orifice, and all of a sudden i was really grossed out (sometimes when i'm lazy i still don't wash them but i always think that i SHOULD wash them first lol)


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Surprisingly, my dh came up with the idea. I was thinking of disposable surgical hats or something and he said panty hose. :laugh: 
Thinking about the gnats wasn't as bad as me thinking about the hair and her lying down in goat pellets, urine, etc before that hair fell into the milk. Then I would see about 5 or 6 hairs each time in the filter so I began to not drink so much milk (unless mixed into my coffee because that will kill anything, don't ya know?).
I'm sure it's more of my thought process than an actual threat of any kind, but now I drink in peace. :laugh: 
I've got Legs and know how to use them. :slapfloor:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Perfect7 said:


> I've got Legs and know how to use them. :slapfloor:


:ROFL:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I have to read some of the threads just because of the title! Too funny.

Gina


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Funny! :slapfloor:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I laughed out loud!!! So funny... :ROFL:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I can now report that I have quit using any other form of straining device because my legs work so well! They also take a washing and keep on going! I've been on the same pair of legs for eight days now, one leg in the morning and one leg in the evening. They go in the dishwasher overnight and back to work the next day! So far, no runs and doing great! :clap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I like it! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

No problem! I'll bet if I got the extra large panty hose I could even go back to using the gallon milk pail. :laugh: I mean, people fit them over their heads in robberies so why not?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Perfect7 said:


> No problem! I'll bet if I got the extra large panty hose I could even go back to using the gallon milk pail. :laugh: I mean, people fit them over their heads in robberies so why not?


My husband uses them to hold the fruit when he makes fruit wine.

He also wanted me to mention that he fit a nine year old girl into one leg (horsing around).


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LMBO.... I'll have to remember this when/if I start milking. Its funny because the gross out factor of hair and other things "touching" the milk is one of the main reasons I haven't started milking..... besides not yet having time for it.  Great tip THANKS!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Never thought of that idea! You should share pictures lols!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

What a neat idea! Thanks for thinking of it.


----------

